

Can't downvote replies to my comments, is that new? - RivieraKid

I just wanted to downvote someone who replied to my comment, just press the downvote button real hard for a good feel. But the descendants of my comments don&#x27;t have downvote buttons. Is that a recent change? If so, what&#x27;s the thinking behind it?
======
ColinWright
To the best of my knowledge one has never been able to downvote replies to
one's own submissions or comments.

~~~
ilhackernews
That's correct.

------
brudgers
I suspect the idea is that downvoting is not a productive means of rebuttal.
Perhaps in part because the author of a comment is less likely to be objective
in regard to contrary positions taken in child comments.

When I don't like a replying comment, I have to ignore it or use my words.

------
Terretta
I think you explained the rationale for this mechanism _perfectly_.

